# Google Adword - Visitor stay on website for 1 second? (visitor tracking?)



## kunnu (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a good experience on advertising via Google Adword but only on none-hosting products and advertising hosting products is seems waste of money. (maybe fraud click by big competitors)

What is your experience and do you use any good tracking script/software to record browser, ip?


----------



## HostMayo-WK (Jul 1, 2015)

haven't used adwords so can't tell you about the results it will give for hosting related words. Maybe you haven't selected the right keywords. As far as tracking is concerned I use google analytics and Piwik.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 1, 2015)

Piwik would be my choice for tracking the performance of your ad campaigns: http://piwik.org/docs/tracking-campaigns/


----------



## Time4VPS (Sep 15, 2015)

I know what you mean. To advertise hosting services via AdWords is a pain in the ass. The leading host companies are investing 500% or sometimes even 700% more $ than low cost hosting companies, so there's no wonder why many low cost hosting companies losing immpresions/clicsk and why bids on the right keywords are so high. You should try some of these tools to analyze everything by yourself: spyfu / moz / similarweb / ahrefs etc. However, there are some ways to promote your company, you could try for example adroll platform to advertise on facebook. It's nice service which is good for ads re-targeting, I mean when for example someone visits your website and immediatly leaves, adroll could catch this visitor on facebook and show your ads on his news feed.


----------



## drmike (Sep 15, 2015)

Any time I have ads enabled, I click on them for random hosting brands...  

I am always curious about what folks are promoing.   Takes about 10 seconds before I depart.


----------



## VisionGroup (Oct 9, 2015)

adwords for this industry is a big issue and cost.

build up trust, focus on SEO....


----------

